# What Happens When You Don't Space Frames Evenly



## tjenkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*frame spacing*

This is typical when someone tries to go to a 9 frame super too soon. In order to use nine frames in a 10 frame super the bees must be allowed to draw out all ten frames then, reduce it to 9. The spacing of 9 frames of foundation in a 10 frame super violates the bee space rule so drastically, they decide to start building their cells in the space between frames. I tried putting 9 frames in my honey supers last year alternating drawn comb and foundation and for the most part it did work, however, the new frames were much thinner than the drawn frames. Next year they will be OK.
Tom in 
MI


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like to me from the photo that there are 2 distinctive types of frames in this super. The comb is built off of older seasoned looking frames where the outer frames are new wood. I would keep same types of frames as together as possible.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Violate the bee space and they will correct it for you, according to them. But that’s what Langstroth figured out and the rest is history.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still marvelling that you got the upper super off without breaking that. It is some beautiful comb, you must admit.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Natural Wax*

NICE PHOTO!
That nice new wax is perfect for the beekeepers who want to make their own pesticide-free queen cell cups.
Not much is wasted in beekeeping.
Ernie


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

CSbees said:


> Looks like to me from the photo that there are 2 distinctive types of frames in this super. The comb is built off of older seasoned looking frames where the outer frames are new wood. I would keep same types of frames as together as possible.


All frames identical and built at the same time.


----------

